
Reddit as a City-State (by Reddit CEO) - soundsop
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/sk1ut/iam_yishan_wong_the_reddit_ceo/c4en44e
======
zotz
A city-state of Eternal September basement dwellers does not strike me as a
viable nation.

